# new from plymouth



## ADZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

hi people just joined this site to see if there is stuff i can learn or tell others what has and is working for me. Trying to get in shape again after a few years out. and lose some % of body fat ive accumulated lol . ADZ


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## Fallington (Feb 22, 2010)

I was at Uni in Plym many (well, 9) years ago, changed a lot since I was last there I'm told.

They were just about to dig up the roundabout at the bottom of North Hill when I left to start the shopping centre. Shame actually, I kinda liked it the way it was!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Fallington said:


> I was at Uni in Plym many (well, 9) years ago, changed a lot since I was last there I'm told.
> 
> They were just about to dig up the roundabout at the bottom of North Hill when I left to start the shopping centre. Shame actually, I kinda liked it the way it was!


The uni has had a total facelift. New buildings added, old ones cladded.

The roundabout is now a shopping centre, looks good but the shops are crap. The usual stuff, WHS, carphone whorehouse, primark and boots. Always the same sh!t, where ever you go.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh sorry, welcome to ukm


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to UK-Muscle


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hiya, what gym do you train at, I'm also from Plymouth.

Welcome to UK M


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya, what gym do you train at, I'm also from Plymouth.
> 
> Welcome to UK M


YOU FROM PLYMOUTH TARA?????????

ha.....ex Plymouth and Saltash.

My Dad and Sister still live in Plymouth so regularly visit.

Where abouts are you??

Oops sorry for hijack


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

ADZ7 said:


> hi people just joined this site to see if there is stuff i can learn or tell others what has and is working for me. Trying to get in shape again after a few years out. and lose some % of body fat ive accumulated lol . ADZ


Welcome to UK-M......


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Lou said:


> YOU FROM PLYMOUTH TARA?????????
> 
> ha.....ex Plymouth and Saltash.
> 
> ...


PM sent lol :lol:


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

welcome to uk-muscle i used to live in saltash years ago went to school in plymouth, think its changed since i was last there


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to UK-M...... I am also from Plymouth, good to see some locals on here where are you training, I train at marjons,


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I train at bodylines...but will be changing gyms very shortly


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Why are you looking at changing from bodylines i was thinking of taking a look down there?


----------



## ADZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Plymouth is always changing. Some 4 the better some 4 the worse . Im only training at a hotel gym at the mo but it doesnt have enough equipment so gunna be also moving. Maybe to China Fleet saltash as they seem to have refurbed and added a fair bit of equipment.

I use mostly free weights were i am now which isnt a bad thing but would like a bit more choice.

Looked at Bodylines and Flex in Plympton but they only seem to be open till 8ish and i sometimes dont get in from work till 1830 so its pushing it a bit after 12 hour shifts lol

Thanks 4 the greetings those in plymouth were do u train and betty boo what gym u changing too and why ? if u dont mind answering

cheers adz


----------



## ADZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Bally i am a member also at marjon. but also wanted the pool for some cardio and til the refurb is done aint been since they moved it all. Still seems like it will be good once they get that all done up there. no doubt the price will go up lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Adz and welcome  any specific advice you want such as trainin or diet then ask away


----------



## ADZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

cheers for saying hello sure ill get in to posting my q and a as and when i have anythng to ask.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello mate & welcome.

If you're looking for a friendly hard core gym around Plymouth have a look at Core Fitness.


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> Hello mate & welcome.
> 
> If you're looking for a friendly hard core gym around Plymouth have a look at Core Fitness.


Second that! If you want a great gym with a great atmosphere then core fitness is the place to go.

http://www.coremuscle.co.uk/gym.htm

Both Stuart and Lewis have given me so much advice and assistance since the day I started there. Always a helping hand and have even given me some work there to help me out as a poor student lol.

Cant stress enough how good the gym is.


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi ADZ7 still waiting for the new gym, dave says it should be ready April/May gym will be ready in April but they forgot to order the new equiptment, how dumb is that, they have moved it up into the student union room at the moment alot smaller but still alot of gear, they are selling all the existing equiptment and starting from scratch, when the new gym opens its going to be 30 a month but they seem to think regular members are capped at 25 notes for the fisrt 12 month,

take it easy mate, Steve


----------



## ADZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

cheers squirrel and iron19. Had a look at the site looks quite promissing. May pop down and have a look . prob will just join as a pay per use member as like i said in prev posts like bodylines its only open till 2030 so its pushing it time wise some times for my job. cheers 4 the heads up.

Gally looks like it will be ideal up there too then when they get it all up and running with new kit ideal. tho i like the old kit in gyms normally better lol


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Adz who do ya work for im licenced also


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

ADZ7 said:


> cheers squirrel and iron19. Had a look at the site looks quite promissing. May pop down and have a look . prob will just join as a pay per use member as like i said in prev posts like bodylines its only open till 2030 so its pushing it time wise some times for my job. cheers 4 the heads up.
> 
> Gally looks like it will be ideal up there too then when they get it all up and running with new kit ideal. tho i like the old kit in gyms normally better lol


If you want cheap cheerful hardcore and a bit of spit and sawdust there is always Devonport gym...run by a bloke called Lambert....open til about 10 pm I think? No phones no websites just gotta go down......Duke street or Kerr Street, Devonport


----------



## ADZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

cheers lou. and betty boo i dont work on doors work 4 a security company in a fookin office all day. did work on doors when i was 18-20 up the line in the days of no sia etc haha. and no big bro watching us lark of today. im a reformed charecter these days and working on doors now would lead me to anger lol


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

hey there mate, This is my first post for a long time. Welcome to the site bud! :thumb:


----------



## Gazaramataz (Jan 5, 2009)

ADZ i recoignise you from your profile picture. Did u used to drink abit down walkabout??? i used to work the doors there


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I dont work doors so much Adz i do other security stuff :0)


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Think i might check out that core fitness it looks good, dont think there is enough equipment in china fleet.


----------

